# Istruirla e condurla ... piano piano ... e intanto TRADIRLA



## Paolo78mi (19 Dicembre 2017)

Eh gia....
Vi ho rotto le scatole per mesi tempo fa' su quella Jennifer, (che tanto mi aveva fatto disperare) poi anche con Cristina, Paola, Giovanna etc...
Tutte sposate a parte Cristina (mamma single), ora da un anno esco con la Giusy, e debbo ammettere che dopo I primi scontri iniziali, durati mesi, ho imparato a circuirla per bene, e a trarne I soli benefici, e debbo ammettere da gran bastardo che e' una gran bella cosa aver una donna che stravede incondizionatamente per te (alla faccia di quella fedifraga insoddisfatta di Jennifer, che spero mi leggera' ahahahah qui su tradimento.net) !!!
Circonvenzione d'incapace eheheheheheh direte voi....
Noooo
Ma io forse tradiro' la Giusy per del SESSO spot o forse quando mi innamorero' di un'altra... per ora e' un comodo ripiego che paga pure I conti oltre a fare dell'ottimo SESSO a due, eeeeee sembra ci sia uno spiraglio anche per del sesso a tre/quattro, frequentando assiduamente la Maison dell'Amour di Gessate, sembra inizi a trovarlo di casa, e sembra non abbia piu timore. 
Magari la prossima volta si lasciera' accarezzare ancora di piu...
Fortunatamente siamo a 100km di distanza, con un po di cazzo, qualche parola dolce e qualche weekend fuori porta, l'ho tranquillizzata e la pirlo e la giostro come voglio (o come vuole farsi pirlare LEI)...
Nel frattempo cerco una donna una vera donna sposata in Milano per delle sane CORNA


----------



## danny (19 Dicembre 2017)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Eh gia....
> Vi ho rotto le scatole per mesi tempo fa' su quella Jennifer, (che tanto mi aveva fatto disperare) poi anche con Cristina, Paola, Giovanna etc...
> Tutte sposate a parte Cristina (mamma single), ora da un anno esco con la Giusy, e debbo ammettere che dopo I primi scontri iniziali, durati mesi, ho imparato a circuirla per bene, e a trarne I soli benefici, e debbo ammettere da gran bastardo che e' una gran bella cosa aver una donna che stravede incondizionatamente per te (alla faccia di quella fedifraga insoddisfatta di Jennifer, che spero mi leggera' ahahahah qui su tradimento.net) !!!
> Circonvenzione d'incapace eheheheheheh direte voi....
> ...


Ma dai. Ci son stato anch'io.


----------



## Paolo78mi (19 Dicembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Ma dai. Ci son stato anch'io.


Noi eravamo li domenica 
Voglio tornarci piu spesso cosi si abitua e si lascia andare, eheheheheh piano piano riusciro' a convincerla...


----------



## danny (19 Dicembre 2017)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Noi eravamo li domenica
> Voglio tornarci piu spesso cosi si abitua e si lascia andare, eheheheheh piano piano riusciro' a convincerla...


Noi due anni fa.


----------



## Arcistufo (19 Dicembre 2017)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Eh gia....
> Vi ho rotto le scatole per mesi tempo fa' su quella Jennifer, (che tanto mi aveva fatto disperare) poi anche con Cristina, Paola, Giovanna etc...
> Tutte sposate a parte Cristina (mamma single), ora da un anno esco con la Giusy, e debbo ammettere che dopo I primi scontri iniziali, durati mesi, ho imparato a circuirla per bene, e a trarne I soli benefici, e debbo ammettere da gran bastardo che e' una gran bella cosa aver una donna che stravede incondizionatamente per te (alla faccia di quella fedifraga insoddisfatta di Jennifer, che spero mi leggera' ahahahah qui su tradimento.net) !!!
> Circonvenzione d'incapace eheheheheheh direte voi....
> ...


grande! Bentornato ragazzo, è sempre un picere rileggere le tue maiuscole inconsulte! 
"io la pirlo" diventerà il mio tormentone
Daje!


----------



## Paolo78mi (23 Dicembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> grande! Bentornato ragazzo, è sempre un picere rileggere le tue maiuscole inconsulte!
> "io la pirlo" diventerà il mio tormentone
> Daje!


Grazie grazie .. è che ho sempre poco tempo ed al lavoro mi stanno col fiato sul collo !!!
che due coglioni....
Adesso ho la Cerva e debbo metterle le CORNA !!!


----------



## Arcistufo (23 Dicembre 2017)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Grazie grazie .. è che ho sempre poco tempo ed al lavoro mi stanno col fiato sul collo !!!
> che due coglioni....
> Adesso ho la Cerva e debbo metterle le CORNA !!!


I soldi da spendere in porcherie non crescono sugli alberi facci sognare e mi raccomando daje de Crusca :mexican:


----------

